# mites on harvest



## sassafrass (Sep 6, 2007)

well i just harvested about 36 hours ago and i noticed that i have spider mites starting to make webs on my drying buds. im doing my best to control them but theres not much i can do.i tired to vacume them up but i dont think that works to well. if any one has some experience with this your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SFC (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you sure it is not mold? Mold looks like webs.  If it is get it drying Fast!,and cut away the infected area.  Do not smoke moldy buds!


----------



## sassafrass (Sep 6, 2007)

yea its not mold. i can see little mites on the webs. they seem to just stay on the stems right now. but im scared that theyll infest the buds and that just doesnt sound good to smoke on.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 6, 2007)

go to a store and buy some organic pesticide.
Like Safer,Seven and others..

Worth a try.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 6, 2007)

Put the buds in a container with lady bugs or some other mite eater. Dunno if this would work but i would'nt see why not.


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2007)

.....as the plants dry, the mites are losing thir food source. If the plants are hanging, the mites will start migrating "UP". 2 sided sticky tape will capture thousands if wrapped around the upper most portion...


----------



## SFC (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a bummer man.  Lesson for everyone in this is to inspect your plants daily, flip the leave,and have a good look (preferably witha scope) But even still teher are plenty of signs of a mite infestation if you look. 

Also if you have a ourdoor vegatable garden do not where the same clothes into your grow after you visit it.  Besides mites, thrips are very common around tomato plants. I found that out the hard way last year.


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Sep 7, 2007)

I Think Bruddah Has The Only Idea That Might Work. If Not Sorry Brother. I Saw The Same Thing With A Buddy Of Mine . Turned Out Very Bad. 32 Drying Plants Were Destroyed In Less Than Tree Days


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2007)

Once the plant is dead and drying, I don't believe they can "damage" them any further. But I hear that they 'snap/crackle and pop' in your pipe... and taste a li'l bit like burning Spotted Owl feathers..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 8, 2007)

A box of ladybugs would be the "cleanest" idea, if it would work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Once the plant is dead and drying, I don't believe they can "damage" them any further. But I hear that they 'snap/crackle and pop' in your pipe... and taste a li'l bit like burning Spotted Owl feathers..


 
:spit:


----------

